# Help with setup



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

My system was working, but then I disconnected the cords (thinking that I had made a diagram, but I hadn't) to move furniture around. I can't get the system to work now and would appreciate any help someone could provide.

TV: Samsung DLP TV 
Cable Box
Surround sound system: Panasonic SC-HT940

I got it to work OK for playing a DVD, but can't get the display and/or sound to work for cable TV.

Thanks much!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

------Video to TV ------

Cable Box -> HDMI or component video/audo -> DLP

Panasonic (HTIB) -> HDMI or Componet video -> DLP

----- Sound For TV From Stereo ------
Cable Box -> optical -> HTIB 
or
DLP -> (audio out) RCA -> HTIB
-
I'm making some assumptions about your system but I hope this helps.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. I think I have the settings as you suggested, but I can't get sound when watching TV (only when watching a DVD).

*Cable box:*Cable line in
Cable line out to TV
Y, Pb, Pr cables to TV (component in)
Audio (R/L) out to TV (component in)

*Surround System:*HDMI to TV
Audio (R/L) Aux to TV (AV out)


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Silly questions:
Have you confermed the color code on the cables matches the plugs?

Now on the trouble shooting:

You said your not getting a picture from cable. Have you tried plugging the cables into a different input on the tv? Or tried to connect it with HDMI?

If you get a picture then great, onto the audio issue if not: see below. 


If you have and are still getting no picture first see if you get a picture with coax and or RCA. If you get a picture your box may be bad.

Try connecting the HTIB to component video. Do you get a picture? If not the tv may have a problem. 

Next try bypassing the box, cable directly to the tv. If you get a picture the box may be bad. If you still don't have picture your cable line may be the problem.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi. 

Yes, I'm getting a picture for TV. The sound is the problem.

It works great when I play a DVD...both sound and audio. 

I tried connecting audio cables from the cable box to the surround sound system but get garbled sound. 

I know this is something really dumb I'm doing....but I don't understand the technology enough to troubleshoot!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay no problem.

1st. Press menu on your cable remote 2X scroll down to audio setting, set audio out to fixed on the box, set surround to Dolby Digital (not pulse modulation), set analog audio out to [stereo]
If that works great (but I doubt it will)

Now. 

1) look at the back of your HTIB, does it have a fiberoptic? (more on that later)

2) are you getting un-garbled sound when playing through the tv? (RCA to the tv)
if yes then- we can eliminate the box as the problem. and need to look at the HTIB. 
if no then- The box may be the problem, hook it up in another room to confirm. 

Back to #1 if you have an optical cable laying around you could see if you get digital audio from the box to the HTIB.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

newbie said:


> Thanks. I think I have the settings as you suggested, but I can't get sound when watching TV (only when watching a DVD).
> 
> *Cable box:*Cable line in
> Cable line out to TV
> ...


You don't need the cable line out to the TV
Audio out to TV needs to be connected to TV by audio in

If the cable box has an HDMI out, and your TV has two HDMI inputs, connect the cable box to one of the HDMI inputs. Then you can eliminate all the componenet cables and audio cables.

For surround sound you don't need audio aux to TV. Your sound should be coming through the Surround speakers.

If you have the instruction book for the HTIB, read it and use the diagrams(see link below). Also read the cable box manual.

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SAHT740.PDF

I hope I haven't confused you more!


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! All is working well now!

I removed the cable line to the TV (instruction from my manual). Unfortunately, my TV only has one HDMI input, so I still used the video cables. 

I think all the instructions in the manuals were confusing...I think I had too many components set up. Once I shut things down and started up again, it worked beautifully!

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

